# Who's my Mum and Dad?



## SBailey (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi everyone 

First I have to apologise if this thread is in the wrong place! 

My boy (Bailey) is about 3 according to the vet. I've had him for the last 6 months from owners who couldn't handle him.

I first thought Bailey was GSD x Labrador, but my dog trainer believes he has White GSD in him. 

Here's a photo I found online of another dog with his *EXACT* colourings (below - Picture 1). The dog in this photo apparently _"has a father who was a light black and tan (i would almost call it a black and cream) and mother was a bi color. Her grandsire was a white and a few back on her fathers side"_.

What do you guys think? It makes sense with Bailey's behaviour. He's low energy unlike a lab... But what does his floppy ears mean? Plus his tail is high, unlike most GSD's?

I'm a rookie when it comes to the GSD, so I apologise for any wrong assumptions. 

Photo 1 is of the dog I found online with the parentage stated above.
Photos 2 - 7 are of my Bailey.

Any help much appreciated  Thank you!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome! Baley is very cute, he is lucky to have found you! 

I believe he is mixed - the face, the ears, the body shape and the tail shape and set all indicate something beside GSD in your dog - though I'm not sure if he would be a Lab cross, maybe Great Pyrenees? 

The white colour gene in the GSD is not a normal colour gene - it is a masking gene - it means then when a dog inherits two copies of the white gene, it 'masks' the normal colour the dog would be. So a White GSD is all white, and the white does not mix to dilute other colours - so no likely that the white in your dog is from a white GSD ancestor.


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

I agree, but amazing looking dog, love it


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Hello! Bailey is very very cute! Definitely a mix. The body and coloring look German Shepherd. His head looks retriever-ish and his tails says maybe Husky? I like to play "Guess the Mix" but nobody knows for sure. Either way looks like you've got a great dog.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

looks like golden retriever in there -- ?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I agree with Carmen. One look at your pups face and I immediately saw my Golden Retriever. Your pup looks like a Shepherd / Retriever cross to me.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Here's another vote for golden retriever. Thank you for rescuing him, love him and enjoy him! 

Susan


----------



## SBailey (Nov 13, 2014)

Aw thank you everyone  He's my baby, spoilt rotten :wub:

GSD x Lab is what I've always thought, so that's great 

Thanks again guys!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I'd say GSD & LAb X but unless you saw the mating, mixes are very hard to determine. As for the tail - my youngster holds hers like that and she's pb GSD.


----------



## SBailey (Nov 13, 2014)

middleofnowhere said:


> I'd say GSD & LAB X but unless you saw the mating, mixes are very hard to determine. As for the tail - my youngster holds hers like that and she's pb GSD.


Ahhh, I was wondering about the tail! I'm glad it's a GSD thing. I really want to have a DNA test done. But I wonder how reliable they are. Hmm, Christmas present maybe


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

DNA tests are not really reliable. My breeder / trainer did it for a PB GSD and it said mix.

Baily is cute. Looks like Baily likes sticks.


----------



## SBailey (Nov 13, 2014)

Cheyanna said:


> DNA tests are not really reliable. My breeder / trainer did it for a PB GSD and it said mix.
> 
> Baily is cute. Looks like Baily likes sticks.


Ahh that's what I was afraid of. It's not worth the money then. 

Bailey was obsessed with sticks until I introduced him to *'THE BALL*' ... Now he doesn't put it down. Just chews chews chews. He even falls asleep with it in his mouth, as you can see here -


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

Ah the chuck it. My boy loves squishing it in his mouth and it makes this awful wet air squishing sound but he loves it.


----------



## SBailey (Nov 13, 2014)

AngelaA6 said:


> Ah the chuck it. My boy loves squishing it in his mouth and it makes this awful wet air squishing sound but he loves it.


It's the only ball that survives  Amazing aren't they!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

SBailey said:


> Ahhh, I was wondering about the tail! I'm glad it's a GSD thing. I really want to have a DNA test done. But I wonder how reliable they are. Hmm, Christmas present maybe


I did the DNA test on my oldest and I was happy with the results and believe it was very accurate. For years I thought she was a border collie mix. The shelter had her listed as a GSD mix, I didn't ever think GSD. She came back as a Samoyed, lab, and Old English Sheep dog. The day after we got the results some construction guy says "Is that a black Samoyed"? I remember thinking well where was this guy the week before when I did the test? She has the body structure of the Samoyed, the temperament of a lab and fur like the sheepdog.


----------

